# Most fail game ever?



## Torinir (Aug 16, 2009)

There's been many games made that made you think "OMG this is a load of suck!"

I used to think of E.T. when I thought of shitty games, but then I found this steaming hunk of failure.

If you read the article, get ready for many lulz. :mrgreen:

But what game do you think is the biggest pile of failboating of all time?


----------



## Fuzzle (Aug 16, 2009)

The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Rings for the GBA is absolutely the worst game I've ever played in my life. Its got the polish of a rusty pipe covered in dried mud. Just the thought of me playing it on my GBA with no backlight makes me want to throw up. I can't explain to you in words why its so awful, I could certainly try, but I'm not going down that road.


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 16, 2009)

Some games were more fail to me  just because of what they could've been.  In the face of Perfect Dark, perfect dark zero was fucking awful.  It had as much personality as the plastic box it came in.


----------



## Snack (Aug 16, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avatar:_The_Last_Airbender_-_The_Burning_Earth

I was forced to play this game with my cousin while on vacation in SC. The creators were too lazy to give the characters moving lips when they talked... Plus there was only five fucking easy achievements that took absolutely no skill to unlock. (10-50 hit combos)

I regret ever renting it for her. :C


----------



## Molotov (Aug 16, 2009)

Red Ninja....now I'm gonna get nightmares full of fail tonight =\


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 16, 2009)

True Lies for the Game Boy. I'd be lucky to get past the first two stages without the game crashing on it's own.


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 16, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> True Lies for the Game Boy. I'd be lucky to get past the first two stages without the game crashing on it's own.


Games crashed on the GameBoy? (Like, non-hacked ones?)


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 16, 2009)

Bokracroc said:


> Games crashed on the GameBoy? (Like, non-hacked ones?)



Yes. About 75% of the time I played TL, on the first or second stage, the game would suddenly say "Bad Block Error" and show a list:

A=0
B=0
C=0
D=0
etc, and if I pressed a button, it would flip back to the game, but all there was was the room I was on with no characters onscreen.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 16, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Rigs:_Over_the_Road_Racing

No contest.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 16, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Rigs:_Over_the_Road_Racing
> 
> No contest.



Why do I have an urge to go out and get that game now? <.<


----------



## Daniel Kay (Aug 16, 2009)

After a "AVGN" review i have to say "Plumbers don't wear ties"... yes that actually is a game... sort of...

Imagine those dating games where all you do is click a answer and see what outcome it has... this is even LOWER than that, it makes no sense and, even though it's advertised as a FMV game it's 99% still images.

You really have to watch the review to believe it.

Previously i would have said "Action 52" but after seeing that... Action 52 at least has SOME parts you could call a game.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 16, 2009)

The SwordQuest games for the Atari 2600: Earthworld, Fireworld, Airworld, and Waterworld.  The series was such a huge flop that the fourth game of the series was never even made.


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 16, 2009)

Daniel Kay said:


> After a "AVGN" review i have to say "Plumbers don't wear ties".



Agreed

Milos secret castle was pretty bad too


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 16, 2009)

Big Rigs. There is no contest. 8,000,000 MPH while in reverse doing donuts on a dime, FTW.



Ty Vulpine said:


> Why do I have an urge to go out and get that game now? <.<


 
Don't.  The novelty and humor factor wears off after a few minutes.  It's not even worth the laughter.


----------



## Wildside (Aug 16, 2009)

Like the Red Fox above me I also agree. Big Rigs was the only game where you could go out into the new and amazing frontier of whiteness. Driving as fast as you wanted and when you got home sick you could return back to the race track to find your competition had barely inched from the starting line.


The contest has died.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 16, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> The SwordQuest games for the Atari 2600: Earthworld, Fireworld, Airworld, and Waterworld.  The series was such a huge flop that the fourth game of the series was never even made.



I think I played Earthworld.  Or at least tried . . . this isn't Frogger we're talking about, if you don't have the manual then Thou Art Screwed.  (Tm).


----------



## Tycho (Aug 16, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Rigs:_Over_the_Road_Racing
> 
> No contest.



Epic lack of physics.

Really shitty game? Hm.  Trespasser is a pretty lousy game (I DON'T CARE WHAT YOU FUCKING FANBOYS SAY, IT WAS/IS TERRIBLE).  Daikatana is pretty bad, was a huge commercial flop, and will forever be the ugly brown stain on John Romero's "I'LL MAKE YOU MY BITCH" t-shirt.  I'm just going by the ones I've sampled (not necessarily tried to play through all the way.  Robo-pigs in Daikatana still make me lol).  There were some games that were huge letdowns, more so than any other game, but aren't necessarily the worst I've ever played (*cough*Fallout3*cough*).


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 16, 2009)

Mario is Missing....the DOS version gave us Weegee though


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 16, 2009)

^Trespasser might have been good if not for the fact that it's buggy and glitchy enough to make anyone not complain about Daggerfall.  

I think I'll mention failed ports of a game.

Prince of Persia for the Game Boy. Yeah it could have been done easily, the game wasn't that large and was successfully ported to other formats. I felt that it was rather easy to port but the Game boy really screwed it up. The main reason is just that I for some reason would slide around, get sworded by people who didn't even draw their sword and would somehow be able to do the same to them. But it's actually not as bad as...

Prince of Persia 2 for the SNES.
Seriously now that game was even more screwed up than the game boy version of Prince of Persia. everything seemed to be moving in super-sonic-speeds so I literally would be hacked to death by swordsman before I even could attack and would wind up jumping way too late. Then there is the whole part near the end. instead of flying back to the palace and facing Jaffar in some kind of odd puzzle you just...walk back, shoot Jaffar and he dies. of course granted, it's a bit less of a "...okay now why would I do THAT now?!" than in the PC version. (I haven't played the Sega Genesis version) IN the PC version you have to repeatedly make the prince of persia dance until all his health goes after having a part where you die and not restart. Now why on earth would you *intentionally* do something that would kill you?


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 16, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> I think I played Earthworld.  Or at least tried . . . this isn't Frogger we're talking about, if you don't have the manual then Thou Art Screwed.  (Tm).



And even if thou didst possess ye manual, thou art screwed at any rate because ye cartridges wert buggier than Windows ME and ye mini-games impossible to win.

I had Fireworld, and it was the first Atari cartridge I took apart.

Moving to more recent times...  ANY 3D GAME THAT HAS INVISIBLE WALLS (aside from plot devices) AND ANY FIRST-PERSON GAME THAT REQUIRES JUMPING TO STEP OVER A CURB!

FOR THE FORMER, I'M LOOKING AT YOU, ATARI RUSH!

Atari Hard Driving is more fail, though.

Atari has to be the most epically fail game company still in business, though from what I've seen, Phoenix Games is giving them a run for their money.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 16, 2009)

Anyone ever play Centauri Alliance for the Apple IIe? Ugh, I never could figure that game out...


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 16, 2009)

Torinir said:


> I used to think of E.T. when I thought of shitty games, but then I found this steaming hunk of failure.



E.T. wasn't infamous for just being a shitty load of a game. But also because it lead single handedly to the video game crash of the 1980's. Because of ET we almost didn't get video games. It wasn't until Nintendo came up with ROB that we got the NES in American markets.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 16, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> It wasn't until Nintendo came up with ROB that we got the NES in American markets.



Still amazes me.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 16, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> E.T. wasn't infamous for just being a shitty load of a game. But also because it lead single handedly to the video game crash of the 1980's. Because of ET we almost didn't get video games. It wasn't until Nintendo came up with ROB that we got the NES in American markets.



Not quite. ROB didn't come out until after the NES launch, and after Super Mario Brothers. SMB (and Donkey Kong) is the real reason the US got the NES. (NES launched in October 1985, and ROB came out in February 1986).


----------



## TehSean (Aug 16, 2009)

SUPERFLY JOHNSON IS A GOOD NAME FOR A BLACK MAN.

Daikatana

I CANT LEAVE WITHOUT MY BUDDY SUPERFLY.

Daikatana


----------



## nobu (Aug 16, 2009)

TehSean said:


> Daikatana



beat me to it, but yeah, and both ecw games were terrible.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 16, 2009)

*cough cough*



CryoScales said:


> E.T. wasn't infamous for just being a shitty load of a game. But also because it lead single handedly to the video game crash of the 1980's. Because of ET we almost didn't get video games. It wasn't until Nintendo came up with ROB that we got the NES in American markets.


The fact that it was programmed entirely within _five weeks_ and all by a _single person_ at least gives E.T. some consolation....



Crysix Corps said:


> Mario is Missing....the DOS version gave us Weegee though


What about the NES version?  Enemies just walked right through you without any damage.  Given it was an edutainment game, but still....


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 17, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Not quite. ROB didn't come out until after the NES launch, and after Super Mario Brothers. SMB (and Donkey Kong) is the real reason the US got the NES. (NES launched in October 1985, and ROB came out in February 1986).



True. But by that time the market was already flooded with crappy consoles that were trying to give off the effect of the Atari. Most of them failed. What the NES did was act as a Trojan horse to get people to buy it. By the time they found out that it sucked. They were already addicted to playing Legend of Zelda and Mario


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 17, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> What the NES did was act as a Trojan horse to get people to buy it. By the time they found out that it sucked



lolwot??? Yeah, I guess with games like Super Mario Brothers, Super Mario Brothers 3, Legend of Zelda, Metroid, Rad Racer, Gauntlet, Castlevania, etc, the NES did suck....not.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 17, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> lolwot??? Yeah, I guess with games like Super Mario Brothers, Super Mario Brothers 3, Legend of Zelda, Metroid, Rad Racer, Gauntlet, Castlevania, etc, the NES did suck....not.



I think he was referring to ROB.

Also, Rad Racer was awful, what the hell?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 17, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Also, Rad Racer was awful, what the hell?



Ever see the reviews? The scores? Ever play it yourself? It's not as easy as it looks (especially the levels 6-8 )


----------



## Tycho (Aug 17, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Ever see the reviews? The scores? Ever play it yourself? It's not as easy as it looks (especially the levels 6-8 )



They were never a challenge to me or anyone else I knew.  It was a dull game with bad music and that annoying 3D toggle.  Micro Machines was a decent NES racing game.  The second Rad Racer looked a little sharper but was otherwise a repeat performance.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 17, 2009)

Tycho said:


> They were never a challenge to me or anyone else I knew.  It was a dull game with bad music and that annoying 3D toggle.  Micro Machines was a decent NES racing game.  The second Rad Racer looked a little sharper but was otherwise a repeat performance.



*Shrug* To each his own.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 17, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> lolwot??? Yeah, I guess with games like Super Mario Brothers, Super Mario Brothers 3, Legend of Zelda, Metroid, Rad Racer, Gauntlet, Castlevania, etc, the NES did suck....not.





Tycho said:


> I think he was referring to ROB.



This

If I was meaning the NES why the hell was I rambling on and on about it then? I sure as hell wasn't defending ROB. It was just some random toy that could move slightly when you pressed buttons


----------



## Krevan (Aug 17, 2009)

Fail game - Rainbow Six Lockdown I literally played that game for an forty five minutes before I snapped the disk in two and threw it out my window.

Fail game #2 - Two Worlds, I dont even know what to say about this one. Couldnt even call the game a beta test.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 17, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> What the NES did was act as a Trojan horse to get people to buy it. By the time they found out that it sucked. They were already addicted to playing Legend of Zelda and Mario





CryoScales said:


> This
> 
> If I was meaning the NES why the hell was I rambling on and on about it then? I sure as hell wasn't defending ROB. It was just some random toy that could move slightly when you pressed buttons



It sounded (to me) that you said the NES sucked. If you have phrased a little better....


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 17, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> E.T. wasn't infamous for just being a shitty load of a game. But also because it lead single handedly to the video game crash of the 1980's. Because of ET we almost didn't get video games. It wasn't until Nintendo came up with ROB that we got the NES in American markets.





CryoScales said:


> True. But by that time the market was already flooded with crappy consoles that were trying to give off the effect of the Atari. Most of them failed. What the NES did was act as a Trojan horse to get people to buy it. By the time they found out that it sucked. They were already addicted to playing Legend of Zelda and Mario





CryoScales said:


> If I was meaning the NES why the hell was I rambling on and on about it then? I sure as hell wasn't defending ROB. It was just some random toy that could move slightly when you pressed buttons



It's good to read the conversation as a whole. :3


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 17, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> It's good to read the conversation as a whole. :3



*Shrug* Still, it sounds like you called the NES crappy. *shrug*


----------



## Ruas (Aug 17, 2009)

Superman 64 and the Aquaman game....DC fail


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 17, 2009)

An Aquaman game would fail just because Aquaman is in it.


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 17, 2009)

Stormrise
What a joke of a game


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 17, 2009)

Beast Wars Transformers for PSX.

Worse. Game. Ever.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 17, 2009)

Burger King games, glad i never played one, that would ruin my 360, id have to murder it and bury it in a shallow grave in the woods.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 17, 2009)

Glover, hands down.
Then again all the late DDR games are pretty fail too.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 17, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Beast Wars Transformers for PSX.


It wasn't _that_ bad (a mildly adequate 3PS), they just didn't apply the 'Transformers' element correctly.  Seriously, shouldn't their beast modes also offer stealth?

There was also a fighting game themed on the Transmetal characters from Beast Wars.  Not very polished of a fighter, but it was still much better.



blackfuredfox said:


> Burger King games, glad i never played one, that would ruin my 360, id have to murder it and bury it in a shallow grave in the woods.



I've heard from time to time that the BK bumper-cars game was actually . . . *shudder* . . . _fun_.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 17, 2009)

Torinir said:


> There's been many games made that made you think "OMG this is a load of suck!"
> 
> I used to think of E.T. when I thought of shitty games, but then I found this steaming hunk of failure.
> 
> ...



IT BURRRRRRNS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 17, 2009)

At least LotL was pulled because of plaigarism, not crappy gameplay design.

(Though, apparently it was still criticized on both counts.)


----------



## Jorge the Wolfdog (Aug 18, 2009)

Superman 64

Worst game EVER!


----------



## Runefox (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm gonna have to disagree with Daniel Kay and say Action 52, definitely, but not solely on the basis of gameplay.

See, Active Enterprises (the company behind the fail) had big plans for Action 52 - Notably, Cheetahmen, which was the "flagship" 52nd "game", which was so inspiringly awesome an idea to these people that not only was a small comic involving the titular characters included with the game, but they actually created (but never officially released) a stand-alone sequel to it on the NES using those same translucent pirate cartridges they used for Action 52. This is failure on a level that "Plumbers Don't Wear Ties" can't achieve. However, it gets worse. Here's the company's "confidential price list", where you can plainly see that they had planned action figures and _dolls_, and a _third_ Cheetahmen game, along with a Super Nintendo release of Action 52 (the Genesis release actually happened). They truly believed that Action 52 would springboard that far into the market. In fact, they believed that Cheetahmen would be the "most desired and merchandised items" of Christmas '93.

In addition to the above, to quote Wikipedia's remarks, "Of note is that Active Enterprises advertised a competition in which anyone who could complete level 5 of Ooze (NES version) would be entered into a prize draw to win $104,000. It was soon discovered that the game would crash on level 3, making the prize impossible to win."

Active Enterprises was also notable for being anti-Japanese, and its mission was to "bring video games back to the USA". Pursuant to this, they were designing their own console, the Action GameMaster, which would be a *portable* console capable of playing Sega Genesis, NES, SNES, and CD-ROM games, in addition to having a TV tuner attachment planned.

This is the most graphic and heinous failure the world has ever seen.

I owned a copy of Action 52 as a child. I can't remember now whether I got it for Christmas or my birthday, but I remember seeing it advertised on the Shopping Channel. I also remember the game actually gave me nightmares and a really strange, heavy feeling, so I ended up giving it to my cousin. Where it is now, I'll never know.

In closing, I refer you to the Action 52 Haiku Review by Action52_.


----------



## Azure (Aug 18, 2009)

A Boy And His Blob.  That game sucked ass.  You could never beat it. And the blob was too dumb to go where you needed it to go.  That, and tell me after watching the video below, that this game is going to hold the attention of a six year old.  It's too hard.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vj9YbRPu9Y


----------



## Nikolai (Aug 18, 2009)

Though I'm not engaging in conversation, I do want to say this...



Stratadrake said:


> *cough cough*





			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> *Pac-Man (Atari 2600)*
> 
> (Atari 2600)
> 
> ...



Oo I have been enlightened.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh come on!  Pac Man was a good game even on the Atari 2600!  Like Adventure for the 2600, crappy graphics and tinny sound can't hurt a good game.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 18, 2009)

Pac-Man 2600 was a decent dot-maze game _taken by itself_, the problem is that it had almost no audio/visual resemblance to the arcade version that people were so lovingly addicted to.  (Ms.Pac-Man and Jr.Pac-Man were much better in that regard.)


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes, but those were for the 5200 and 7800, which actually had arcade-quality graphics.  Edit: I stand corrected. 

You couldn't play on a 2600 without realizing that the only graphics of lower quality possible would be plain text.  That's hardly a reason to call individual games for the console a fail.

But a 2600 game deserving of fail, besides the SwordQwest series, is Strawberry Shortcake.  All you do is choose a character and watch it do a two-frame dance.


----------



## Benjamin Foxtails (Aug 18, 2009)

_Virus_ on PSone was the most horrible piece of crap I've ever played to.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 18, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> Yes, but those were for the 5200 and 7800, which actually had arcade-quality graphics.  Edit: I stand corrected.
> 
> You couldn't play on a 2600 without realizing that the only graphics of lower quality possible would be plain text.  That's hardly a reason to call individual games for the console a fail.



If the 2600 version had Pacman's sounds THEN it wouldn't have failed so hard. No body gave a shit about graphics back then. It was all based around the fact there was no "Waka waka waka".


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 18, 2009)

How about Prince of Persia 3D? Crappy level design and enough bugs and glitches to make you dismiss Daggerfall enemies hitting you through the wall.


----------



## Zweihander (Aug 18, 2009)

Double Dragon 3 on any platform. Not gonna go into details. Only redeeming factor I find is the music. Second would have to be Doomsday Warriors.


----------



## AnubusKiren (Aug 18, 2009)

RPG Maker 2.

Twenty bucks I'll never get back at this rate.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 18, 2009)

Any sonic game AFTER Sonic Adventure 2: Battle.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 18, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Any sonic game AFTER Sonic Adventure 2: Battle.



I wouldn't really call a re-release a game in its own right, so move that timeline back to simply Sonic Adventure 2 (it's still true); However, the handheld games tend to be a lot more successful (and a lot more fun / like the originals) than the newer console games, which are the blatant failures you're talking about.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 19, 2009)

Runefox said:


> I wouldn't really call a re-release a game in its own right, so move that timeline back to simply Sonic Adventure 2 (it's still true); However, the handheld games tend to be a lot more successful (and a lot more fun / like the originals) than the newer console games, which are the blatant failures you're talking about.



I'd go back even further to any Sonic game after Sonic & Knuckles/Sonic 3.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 19, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> Edit: I stand corrected.


*nods*  I played all three Pacmans on the 2600, but I don't remember playing a single one on the 5200.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 19, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> How about Prince of Persia 3D? Crappy level design and enough bugs and glitches to make you dismiss Daggerfall enemies hitting you through the wall.



On the same note. The newest Prince of Persia is bullshit. You cannot DIE. No matter what you do some little bitch saves you. Even when she is 



Spoiler



Captured


later in the game she  saves you somehow.

The only reason you don't just coast through the game is because the enemies are significantly difficult. But still, the fact you can't die is absolute bullshit at it's finest


----------



## morrowindsky (Aug 20, 2009)

Nobody has mentioned the outsourced CD-i games?

The Wand of Gamelon?
The Faces of Evil?
Hotel Mario?

They _invented _the video game YTP, they were _that _bad.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 20, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I'd go back even further to any Sonic game after Sonic & Knuckles/Sonic 3.



I dunno, SA and SA2 were _decent_. Not quite the same thing as the older generations, but not particularly _terrible_. Unless you count the voice acting.


----------



## tikian12 (Aug 20, 2009)

If you want fail look at the DS library. I've only found.... 8 good games out of the hundreds.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 20, 2009)

tikian12 said:


> If you want fail look at the DS library. I've only found.... 8 good games out of the hundreds.



You must not have looked hard enough...

But look at the PSP library...even fewer good titles.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 20, 2009)

tikian12 said:


> If you want fail look at the DS library. I've only found.... 8 good games out of the hundreds.



New Super Mario Bros. (must have, frankly)
Super Mario 64DS (yes, it's a cash-in, but it's still a pretty good game)
Jagged Alliance DS (get it fgt, it and X-COM are the reasons squad turn-based strategy games even EXIST on PC)
Izuna and Izuna 2 (both reasonably fun. Bad roguelikes but good games)
Tetris DS (another cash-in, difficulty in Standard modes gets obscene but Catch and Touch modes are both insanely fun)

That's just the personal faves.  I've heard positive things about Final Fantasy Tactics A2 and The World Ends With You.  Animal Crossing: Wild World was fun for me for some reason, but with the Wii AC release it becomes less attractive.  AC is an acquired taste.

I am just scratching the surface here.  The DS has a pretty good library.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 21, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> How about Prince of Persia 3D? Crappy level design and enough bugs and glitches to make you dismiss Daggerfall enemies hitting you through the wall.




*laughs*  wow...now _that's_ really bad.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 21, 2009)

Tycho said:


> New Super Mario Bros. (must have, frankly)
> Super Mario 64DS (yes, it's a cash-in, but it's still a pretty good game)
> Jagged Alliance DS (get it fgt, it and X-COM are the reasons squad turn-based strategy games even EXIST on PC)
> Izuna and Izuna 2 (both reasonably fun. Bad roguelikes but good games)
> ...


 This.

Also:
Advance Wars DS
Star Fox:Command
Mega Man ZX
Advance Wars: DoR 
Mega Man ZX Advent
Dragon Quest IV
Dragon Quest V
Suikoden Tierkreis .ect

Yeah, The DS's library kicks ass.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 21, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> *laughs*  wow...now _that's_ really bad.



I think THIS would have given you that indication



CryoScales said:


> On the same note. The newest Prince of Persia is bullshit. You cannot DIE. No matter what you do some little bitch saves you. Even when she is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Runefox (Aug 21, 2009)

The DS's library is pretty good, but admittedly a lot of it isn't my thing. There are a few, however, including Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor, The New Super Mario Bros and a few others; Star Fox Command was OK, but I'm not sure whether or not the strategy added to or took away from the game (the story, while it contains multiple branches and endings, seemed a little rushed and insubstantial, and the gameplay gave my hands cramps after a while; Same thing happened with Metroid Prime Hunters, though. It's a side-effect of using the stylus that way).

While we're on the subject, the PSP has a good few good games for it, too; Ace Combat X, Jeanne d'Arc, Castlevania: Dracula X Chronicles, Mega Man: Powered Up, Mega Man: Maverick Hunter X, Guilty Gear XX: Accent Core Plus (on other consoles but not any other handheld), Phantasy Star Portable...


----------



## Neybulot (Aug 21, 2009)

Ruas said:


> Superman 64 and the Aquaman game....DC fail



It took a whole page before Superman 64 got mentioned? Horrid horrid game.


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 21, 2009)

Neybulot said:


> It took a whole page before Superman 64 got mentioned? Horrid horrid game.


We were trying to forget about it *>:{*


----------



## Runefox (Aug 21, 2009)

Neybulot said:


> It took a whole page before Superman 64 got mentioned? Horrid horrid game.



Superman 64's a bad game, but it's not the worst game of all time. It's pretty low on my shit list by comparison to the likes of Action 52.


----------



## Yusufu (Aug 21, 2009)

Aqua man.... Worst. game. ever. nd the matrix ones really were not as fun as they looked


----------



## tikian12 (Aug 21, 2009)

Tycho said:


> New Super Mario Bros. (must have, frankly)
> Super Mario 64DS (yes, it's a cash-in, but it's still a pretty good game)
> Jagged Alliance DS (get it fgt, it and X-COM are the reasons squad turn-based strategy games even EXIST on PC)
> Izuna and Izuna 2 (both reasonably fun. Bad roguelikes but good games)
> ...


I actually only like the DS for pokemon and FF3, the PSP I only like for FF7:CC and Desidia Final Fantasy. Oh and patapon. Otherwise I hate both the systems. So I just emulate them.


----------



## Liam (Aug 21, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Rigs:_Over_the_Road_Racing
> 
> No contest.


Beat me to it. 
That game ... was not a game.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 21, 2009)

tikian12 said:


> I actually only like the DS for pokemon and FF3, the PSP I only like for FF7:CC and Desidia Final Fantasy. Oh and patapon. Otherwise I hate both the systems. So I just emulate them.



My experience with the latest pokemon game releases for DS has been nearly nil, so I honestly can't venture an opinion of my own on it.  I've never been a HUGE fan of the series, though I did enjoy Pokemon Red back when I had a Game Boy, long ago.  I hear plenty of positive things about them, though.  FF3 is a mixed bag, some people have said it is frustratingly difficult and suffers from "wonky" play mechanics not typical of the FF series.

I would consider getting Pokemon Platinum (or HeartGold or SoulSilver, I'd have to ask some of my friends about which to go for) if and when I start accumulating enough disposable income to do so.

My brother left a PSP here a while back, and I can honestly say the only thing I really like about it is the gorgeous, bright, large screen.  The games he left with it leave a lot to be desired.  Poor thing is sitting in a box of my brother's sundries he didn't take with him to Germany, and short of me getting a wild hair and getting it set up for homebrew it'll likely stay there.


----------



## tikian12 (Aug 21, 2009)

Tycho said:


> My experience with the latest pokemon game releases for DS has been nearly nil, so I honestly can't venture an opinion of my own on it.  I've never been a HUGE fan of the series, though I did enjoy Pokemon Red back when I had a Game Boy, long ago.  I hear plenty of positive things about them, though.  FF3 is a mixed bag, some people have said it is frustratingly difficult and suffers from "wonky" play mechanics not typical of the FF series.
> 
> I would consider getting Pokemon Platinum (or HeartGold or SoulSilver, I'd have to ask some of my friends about which to go for) if and when I start accumulating enough disposable income to do so.
> 
> My brother left a PSP here a while back, and I can honestly say the only thing I really like about it is the gorgeous, bright, large screen.  The games he left with it leave a lot to be desired.  Poor thing is sitting in a box of my brother's sundries he didn't take with him to Germany, and short of me getting a wild hair and getting it set up for homebrew it'll likely stay there.


Well if you have ever played the NES version of FF3 you'd know that its gonna be hard as fuck. It's part of why it never came to america until the DS. But really the portable market is dead. The only "good" portable games are those on phones like the iPhone. (the DS has plenty of these). It's why psp is getting "minis", little 100MB or less games.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 21, 2009)

^You're not allowed to play those though. Because the law of fan haters states that simplistic games makes you a console tard and a casual gamer. And Casuals acn not be enjoyed, apparently. 

Final Fantasy 3? *HARD*?! Dude Final FAntasy and Final FAntasy 2 are harder and 2 is because of all the wrong reasons. (Broken leveling up system full of catch 22s, doors to nowhere, mostly useless alies) That game was easy outside of the parts where oyu're frogged or mini'd. 



morrowindsky said:


> Nobody has mentioned the outsourced CD-i games?
> 
> The Wand of Gamelon?
> The Faces of Evil?
> ...



If there was a rule stating that you had to physically play the games, then that's why nobody had mentioned them.  How many people do you know even had a CD-I? Or even heard of it?


----------



## Takoto (Aug 21, 2009)

Cheetah Man 2.

Great music, horrible game.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 21, 2009)

any repetative, side scrolling, password games suck. (GBA games: Ratatouille, Garfield, Spirits & spells etc) the only TASK in them is trying to jump to hard to reach places... everything else is LAME. no REAL challenge.


----------



## RailRide (Aug 22, 2009)

I gotta put Car-Nivorous up there.

Think _Carmageddon_ crossed with _Deer Hunter_. That's right--hunt animals _with your car._. Sounds riotously funny, or sick, depending on where your POV is...

...if you could get it to run. This game was never formally reviewed, to the best of my knowledge, because none of the magazines/websites that attempted to review it could get it to run. It's _that_ bad. It would just crash before you even got to the main menu. I honestly don't know how its Amazon entry managed to garner any opinions insinuating the game actually_ran_ on anybody's computer.

---PCJ


----------



## MayDay (Aug 22, 2009)

Any FPS game for the PSP, period. The controls are simply NOT meant for shooting.

But I'd draw the exception for "Resistance" on PSP. It was somewhat decent at least.


----------



## Wreth (Aug 22, 2009)

Strawberry Shortcake on atari
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jrsKB4g8s0&feature=related


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 22, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> Strawberry Shortcake on atari
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jrsKB4g8s0&feature=related



Oh, gee thanks. I'd finally forgotten that game after 25+ years, and now you bring it back up...


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 22, 2009)

Chubby Cherub

I actually rented and played this game before finding out how bad it is.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 22, 2009)

yoshi's island topsy turvy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yoshi's_Universal_Gravitation

you dont get the normal left-right game plaay, you have to move the gba left o r right... id rather play wii (tho i never have)


----------



## InuAkiko (Aug 23, 2009)

ShaqFu. The end.


----------



## Iakesen (Aug 23, 2009)

Bebe's Kids. Awful.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 23, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> Strawberry Shortcake on atari
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jrsKB4g8s0&feature=related



So it's basically a virtual dress-up game?  Then at least it succeeds in what it was... unlike _Big Rigs_.


----------



## Balthamos (Aug 23, 2009)

Plumbers don't wear ties is the worst video game ever
well funniest =}


----------



## Jorge the Wolfdog (Aug 25, 2009)

Balthamos said:


> Plumbers don't wear ties is the worst video game ever
> well funniest =}


  You saw AVGN, huh? (^_^)


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 25, 2009)

Jorge the Wolfdog said:


> You saw AVGN, huh? (^_^)



What self respecting nostalgic gamer doesn't? :3


----------



## Tycho (Aug 25, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> Bebe's Kids. Awful.



I played it once, just to laugh at the blatant quasi-racism the game embodies.


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 25, 2009)

Any single video game that the AVGN reviews....

http://www.gametrailers.com/screwattack


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 25, 2009)

Jorge the Wolfdog said:


> You saw AVGN, huh? (^_^)



Wait... wasnt that game originally review by Handsome Tom at thegameheroes.com?

Holy shit im a screwattack nerd.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 25, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> What self respecting nostalgic gamer doesn't? :3



I can't stand AVGN. Maybe if he swore half as much during his videos, then I might actually stand him. (Yes, I know it's scripted, but still.)


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 25, 2009)

Torinir will enjoy my avatar.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 25, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I can't stand AVGN. Maybe if he swore half as much during his videos, then I might actually stand him. (Yes, I know it's scripted, but still.)



The guy does it purely for the sake of comedy since he isn't playing himself. He is playing a character. (I think he personified this very well with his recent Ghostbusters on the 360 video). Remember he grew up with a lot of these games and still retains a lot of frustration.


----------



## Brazen (Aug 25, 2009)

Spore, though it's not really Maxis' fault, as EA dumbed the game down hoping to market it to as non-pirating crowd as possible.


Boy did that fail.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 25, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Remember he grew up with a lot of these games and still retains a lot of frustration.



Yes, so did I, and didn't have half the "frustation" on most of those games like he did. (Like landing on the carrier in Top Gun, beating Friday the 13th, and so on. Think the only game I could agree with him on is Ghostbusters for the NES. One of the few NES games I could never beat, and I played a lot of NES games.)


----------



## BlueKewne (Aug 26, 2009)

Torinir said:


> But what game do you think is the biggest pile of failboating of all time?


Action 52 for the Nintendo Entertainment System.

(I'm aware a few other people have mentioned it, but I stand by it, lol)

For those not familiar with it, it was this unlicensed NES game that sold for (I am not kidding here) $199 retail. The deal was that you were suppose to get 52 games for $199, rather than pay $30-50 for one game.

The result was this abomination of a "video game"

Most (I'm sorry, lol, I mean _*ALL*_) of the games are horribly programmed, unplayable, horrible graphics, horrible sound, and some wouldn't even _*load at all.*_ (Some will load only on the original cartridge, while some will only load on an emulator. Wat.)
This is what happens when you don't BETA test and rush programming.


They (Active Enterprises) were also attempting to sell a new franchise out of this, something called the "Cheetamen", which would have been a bunch of anthropomorphic (LOL, furry) karate cheetah heros beating up baddies (Gee, could they be trying to cash in on another similar franchise that was popular in the 90s? )
They tried their hardest to make it this "awesome" thing, going as far as giving it's own title sequence, theme tune, and unique characters...yet they fuck it up with horrible controls, horrible gameplay, horrible levels, and for the enemies they just rehash all the other sprites from the other games in the collection.

For the full story on this horrible game,  read through the Wikipedia article Or  watch a video of someone doing a "Let's play" of it (Warning: exessive swearing, but it's warranted for this crap.)

Or, if you really want to experience this horrible monstrosity for yourself (trust me, you don't), you can either buy the game (which is a rare collectible now, ironically), or do what most people do and emulate it.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 26, 2009)

BlueKewne said:


> Action 52 for the NES.
> 
> For those not familiar with it, it was this unlicensed NES game that sold for (I am not kidding here) $199 retail. The deal was that you were suppose to get 52 games for $199, rather than pay $30-50 for one game.



I don't think Action 52 qualifies as a game. More like a collection of shovelware that tried to make a very quick buck


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Aug 26, 2009)

cnc 4


----------



## BlueKewne (Aug 26, 2009)

Cute_Wolfy said:


> cnc 4



I may be wrong, but I think that doesn't even exist yet. How can you call a game fail if it's still in development and not publically released?


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Aug 26, 2009)

BlueKewne said:


> I may be wrong, but I think that doesn't even exist yet. How can you call a game fail if it's still in development and not publically released?


by the info they gave us and what devs said about why they make the game like this.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 26, 2009)

BlueKewne said:


> I may be wrong, but I think that doesn't even exist yet. How can you call a game fail if it's still in development and not publically released?


Yeah, like DNF.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 26, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> Yeah, like DNF.



DNF is currently in development hell. Did you see the leaked gameplay footage of it? It looked like a cross between Mirrors Edge and Halo 3


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 26, 2009)

I keep reading DNF as "Did Not Finish."  :/


----------



## Torinir (Aug 26, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Torinir will enjoy my avatar.



LOLZ

Yes indeed. Most fail face ever.  Too bad they even ripped their main character from a movie.


----------



## Slade (Aug 26, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I can't stand AVGN. Maybe if he swore half as much during his videos, then I might actually stand him. (Yes, I know it's scripted, but still.)


Yeah, Nostalgia Critic is funnier, but he only does movies. Actually, he reviewed Bebe's Kids as a challenge from the AVGN.


----------



## Shay Feral (Aug 26, 2009)

"Big Rigs" an old Playstation 2 semi-truck racing game... The game was released unfinished... :/

and all these "IHRA Drag Racing" series games... Bethesda hasn't released a half decent drag racing game since "Hot Rod: Championship drag racing"


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 26, 2009)

Crystal's Pony Tale - I admit to liking girly things, but holy wow I wouldn't play anything so pointlessly trippy.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 26, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> I keep reading DNF [Duke Nukem Forever] as "Did Not Finish."  :/


. . . but what difference does it make?


----------



## CatCase (Aug 27, 2009)

Rez and its seizure-tasticness http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4EFNWe4mCc


----------



## Taernost (Aug 27, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Yes, so did I, and didn't have half the "frustation" on most of those games like he did. (Like landing on the carrier in Top Gun, beating Friday the 13th, and so on. Think the only game I could agree with him on is Ghostbusters for the NES. One of the few NES games I could never beat, and I played a lot of NES games.)



Speaking of the NES Ghostbusters, I'm more than a little shocked (as far as I can tell) that no one has nominated this for that category. I can't honestly think of a game I ever tried so hard to enjoy as this one and yet failed miserably to find anyway to do so. For that matter, I'm not sure I've played any other game I thought was as bad as this one.

Thank god they finally made a decent one after all these years (even if there was definite room for improvement).


----------



## BlueKewne (Aug 27, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I can't stand AVGN. Maybe if he swore half as much during his videos, then I might actually stand him. (Yes, I know it's scripted, but still.)



It's just him being in character. He only does it for comedic value.

Here's a game review he did as HIMSELF (James Rolfe) and not as the Angry Video Game Nerd character


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 27, 2009)

Holy crap, Ghostbusters on the Commodore 64 is better than the NES version.

Activision made the C64 version, though, so that might be why.


----------



## Hiro-chimera (Aug 27, 2009)

Plumbers don't wear neckties... omfg worst game in the damn world.


----------



## Envy (Aug 28, 2009)

CatCase said:


> Rez and its seizure-tasticness http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4EFNWe4mCc




You didn't like REZ? D8

I <3 that game @__@


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 28, 2009)

Hiro-chimera said:


> Plumbers don't wear neckties... omfg worst game in the damn world.



I don't think you could consider Plumbers don't wear ties a game. More like an interactive slideshow


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Aug 28, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Rigs:_Over_the_Road_Racing
> 
> No contest.


 
It is barely recognisable as a game but yes that one will always remain the worst ever along with Superman 64. I just love the finishing lines
"You're Winner" LOL!!


----------



## Dayken (Aug 28, 2009)

CatCase said:


> Rez and its seizure-tasticness http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4EFNWe4mCc



I really hope you're kidding.


----------



## HectorRamstein (Aug 28, 2009)

Worst game ever...no match...would have to be....Plumber's don't wear ties...BLEHKK


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Aug 29, 2009)

Just wondering seeings this is a fail game thread do many of you guys
watch "The Angry Video Game Nerd"
He pretty much lists most fails ever to occure in the game industry.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 29, 2009)

HectorRamstein said:


> Worst game ever...no match...would have to be....Plumber's don't wear ties...BLEHKK





Brinster said:


> Just wondering seeings this is a fail game thread do many of you guys
> watch "The Angry Video Game Nerd"
> He pretty much lists most fails ever to occure in the game industry.



We already established Plumbers Dont Wear Ties and AVGN several posts ago. Move on already, it's becoming as cliche as ET being the worst game of all time.

Plus Plumbers don't wear Ties can't really be considered a game. More like an interactive slideshow.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 29, 2009)

There are a bunch of gems (by gems I mean turds) at the ROM Pit, at Something Awful.  Funny stuff.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 29, 2009)

Conan


----------



## Envy (Aug 30, 2009)

I was at my friend's and found something AMAZING

It's a SNES game called Snow White: Happily Ever After, based off a So Bad It's Good movie.

It's a platformer.
You have a life bar that starts at 50, making you have to aggressively try to die.
When you fall too high, you get stunned.
The graphics range from Passable down to Abysmal
You get an awesome exploding apple to throw at enemies
Despite it's overwhelming easiness, it still has those hidden blocks that knock you down, that tend to be right over pits like a Mario bros hack.
The level goals are inexplicably hidden.
And a bunch of other stuff I can't think of.

...It's the greatest thing ever.


----------



## NukaXhownD (Aug 31, 2009)

I know LizardKing already brought it up, but Big Rigs: Off the Road Racing was so horrible, it was almost insulting. Seriously, if you went backwards and turned so you were driving in a circle, you would go at the *speed of light.* I heard it was unintentionally released in the Alpha stage of development, though. (Although, I don't know how you 'unintentionally' _release a video game._ ._.)

YOU'RE WINNER!


----------



## JMAA (Aug 31, 2009)

Daniel Kay said:


> After a "AVGN" review i have to say "Plumbers don't wear ties"... yes that actually is a game... sort of...
> 
> Imagine those dating games where all you do is click a answer and see what outcome it has... this is even LOWER than that, it makes no sense and, even though it's advertised as a FMV game it's 99% still images.
> 
> ...


I agree with you. That game looks like it's made by brazilian prostitutes.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 31, 2009)

JMAA said:


> I agree with you. That game looks like it's made by brazilian prostitutes.



You would definantly know why?


----------



## Matt (Sep 1, 2009)

90% of all games ever made on PS1 with the exception of a small few.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 1, 2009)

Matt said:


> 90% of all games ever made on PS1 with the exception of a small few.


^^ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sturgeon's_Law


----------



## Garrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Well theres that game called Big Rigs Over the road truck racing or something.

There was some infamous clan on Gamespot that worshipped the game for the sake of it and modded the game to hell or something lol.
Im told that game was heavily lacking in any physics necessary for the game or something and you could drive through scenery.


----------



## andybigfeet (Sep 1, 2009)

most fail game, umm ski resort tycoon, D: augh...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 1, 2009)

Can we PLEASE stop mentioning Big Rigs? It's only been mentioned at least twenty times so far....


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 1, 2009)

Grand Theft Auto & Driv3r on GBA, NOW those were lame


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 14, 2009)

Kirby 64 the crystal shards = LAME. im falling asleep being bored doing all this. inhale make a power combine powers, fight baddies that are weak, even tho theyre strenghtened by the crystals.  its lame.


----------



## JMAA (Sep 14, 2009)

Any retro remake movie based videogame.
Or any videogame based movie based videogame.


----------



## JMAA (Sep 14, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> You would definantly know why?


Because it's made by some sort of stupid dumb prostitutes. Or some idiot gang to make a joke game.


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 14, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Grand Theft Auto & Driv3r on GBA, NOW those were lame


GTA Advance was actually a decent effort. Now GTA1 and 2 on the GBC....


----------



## Ashkihyena (Sep 14, 2009)

Ghostbusters for the NES!


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 14, 2009)

Super mario sunshine and  star wars ep II gameboy.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 14, 2009)

Ashkihyena said:


> Ghostbusters for the NES!



Already been mentioned.  If you want a bit of redemption for the NES version scarring you, grab a C64 or emulator and play Activision's C64 version.



ArielMT said:


> Crystal's Pony Tale - I admit to liking girly things, but holy wow I wouldn't play anything so pointlessly trippy.



I had no idea that the game's controls were backwards as well.  Games4Girls reviews Crystal's Pony Tale:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BwwDxOCbC8


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 14, 2009)

Bokracroc said:


> GTA Advance was actually a decent effort. Now GTA1 and 2 on the GBC....



GTA 1 and 2's design was best suited for the ps1, and you could say the same for the PC. The GBC was just a horrible port


----------



## LuceFox (Sep 14, 2009)

Let's see, there are quite a few that are supreme fail...
Well, there's always 'Final Fantasy: Crystal Chronicles- Ring of Fates.' That game made me want to beat someone over the head with a very large stick. Not only does the voiceacting make your ears bleed, the gameplay was confusing and the plot made virtually no sense.
Another horrid one is Silent Hill: Homecoming. Combine an awesome Japanese series with American creators, with a few recycled monsters and lack of depth... and you get that piece of crap. Then again, it's only godawful if you're a fan of the series, like I am. Why is Pyramid Head there, without James? He's supposed to be a reflection of James's need for punishment, not anything having to do with the random whats-his-face that you control in Homecoming! Plus, it wasn't scary like the others.
-steps off soap box-


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 14, 2009)

LuceFox said:


> Why is Pyramid Head there, without James? He's supposed to be a reflection of James's need for punishment, not anything having to do with the random whats-his-face that you control in Homecoming!



Simple. Pyramid Head has a very large fanbase among Silent Hill fans. They put it in there to please them no matter what the costs.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 14, 2009)

Kirby Squeak Squad...... Ohhhh LORD

Kirbys about to eat a piece of cake.  Strawberry shortcake!  WHAM! Theives steal it!  Why? Maybe they were hungry.
KIRBY GOES BALLISTIC AND BEATS THE CRAP OUTTA DDD BECAUSE HE THOUGHT HE TOOK IT!
Instead Kirby, why not just have ANOTHER slice of Cake?  I mean, hell! A slice of it , wheres the rest?  Why gpo unlocking the evil in the world if you could JUST GET ANOTHER DAMN SLICE!?!!?!??

Plot fail.


----------



## LuceFox (Sep 14, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Simple. Pyramid Head has a very large fanbase among Silent Hill fans. They put it in there to please them no matter what the costs.



Which makes the game fail supremely, among Silent Hill's ACTUAL fans.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 14, 2009)

ET for the Atari 2600. Need I really say more?


----------



## Beta Link (Sep 14, 2009)

I know a few...

The Unholy Triforce (CDi)
Assorted pornographic games (Atari 2600)
Super Noah's Ark 3D (SNES)

My brain's comparable to cheese at the moment, so I can't think of any more.


Edit:


			
				InuAkiko said:
			
		

> ShaqFu. The end.


Also this.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 14, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Kirby Squeak Squad...... Ohhhh LORD
> 
> Kirbys about to eat a piece of cake.  Strawberry shortcake!  WHAM! Theives steal it!  Why? Maybe they were hungry.
> KIRBY GOES BALLISTIC AND BEATS THE CRAP OUTTA DDD BECAUSE HE THOUGHT HE TOOK IT!
> ...



He's a mentally deficient walking pink marshmallow.  Cut him some slack.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 14, 2009)

Tycho said:


> He's a mentally deficient walking pink marshmallow.  Cut him some slack.



Kirby eats things all the time. He might as well just eat the next best thing infront of him


----------



## JMAA (Sep 15, 2009)

Kingdom Hearts.
Why Disney with Final Fantasy guys? It doesn't make sense. At least for me.



			
				CryoScales said:
			
		

> Kirby eats things all the time. He might as well just eat the next best thing infront of him


He'll be punished for gluttony.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 15, 2009)

JMAA said:


> Kingdom Hearts.
> Why Disney with Final Fantasy guys? It doesn't make sense. At least for me.


Storyline takes some leaps of faith, but the battle system absolutely rocked.


----------



## JMAA (Sep 15, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> Storyline takes some leaps of faith, but the battle system absolutely rocked.


Yes, but everything Disney is what I puke on actually.

Another thing that I might mention is Stalin vs. Martians.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 15, 2009)

_Sins of a Solar Empire_ is pretty excruciating to play. I've probably owned, played, and beaten(!) worse games by most people's standards, but I can't think of any that caused me half as much agony as that piece of shit.

It's like _HomeWorld 2_ crossed with _Monopoly_, with a hint of _Elite_ thrown in, crusted in a steaming pile of traditional-RTS offal, and sculpted into a massive clusterfuck. And it takes up, like, fifty gigs of hard drive space Dx



Stratadrake said:


> Storyline takes some leaps of faith, but the battle system absolutely rocked.


This.


----------



## Kokusho (Sep 15, 2009)

I think I'd have to say Unlimited SaGa rapes most of your choices. Anyone who has ever played it will completely understand.


----------



## zwlda (Sep 16, 2009)

Kokusho said:


> I think I'd have to say Unlimited SaGa rapes most of your choices. Anyone who has ever played it will completely understand.



Totally 100% agreed


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 16, 2009)

donkey kong 64 is pissing me off. every time i change direction the camra sporadically changes angle making me lose what angle im trying to get to. and since its an emulation, the whole "lock camera angle" doesnt work


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 17, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> donkey kong 64 is pissing me off. every time i change direction the camra sporadically changes angle making me lose what angle im trying to get to. and since its an emulation, the whole "lock camera angle" doesnt work


Maybe you should play it on an actual console before you bitch about it.

Or at least use a gamepad instead of the keyboard. I really don't know what you're talking about unless it requires you to hold a button, in which case you shouldn't have a problem there.


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 17, 2009)

i dont really have a 64 console. and the camrea angle keeps changing every time i move. it throws off how im moving, like if i need to stand and pount on a button, i keep missing it


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 17, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> i dont really have a 64 console. and the camrea angle keeps changing every time i move. it throws off how im moving, like if i need to stand and pount on a button, i keep missing it


Sounds like a personal problem to me.


----------



## Gaybriel (Sep 18, 2009)

Any Inuyasha game made. Preferably that horrible excuse for an RPG that I didn't* get for christmas because I asked for it on the PS2.

*did


----------



## Envy (Sep 18, 2009)

JMAA said:


> Kingdom Hearts.
> Why Disney with Final Fantasy guys? It doesn't make sense. At least for me.




Simple. It combines two absurdly popular things into a huge crossover, kind of like what Marvel vs Capcom did. It's more cultural to Japan though, where Disney cartoons and Final Fantasy enjoy a wider degree of popularity than in the west.

Sure, it's ridiculous at times and an odd premise, but it's not as if it's the first crack crossover put to gaming.


(Of course I'm not saying you have to like it... There are a multitude of other complaints you could levy against it. Say, over reliance on button mashing, low difficulty, gummi ships, etc. But the premise makes sense, even if just in a marketing sort of way.)


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 18, 2009)

JMAA said:


> Kingdom Hearts.
> Why Disney with Final Fantasy guys? It doesn't make sense. At least for me.



$$$


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 18, 2009)

i personally liked Chain of Memories, exceopt the fights with Riku. i hate that kid so much, i had a  bbetter time fighting Marluxia. 5


----------



## dark zero (Oct 1, 2009)

Kingdom Hearts for some reason sora's voice makes me want to bash my head into a brick wall


----------



## Sassy (Oct 1, 2009)

Second Life.

Without a doubt.


----------



## SailorYue (Oct 1, 2009)

dark zero said:


> Kingdom Hearts for some reason sora's voice makes me want to bash my head into a brick wall


take it up withthe voice actor. sometimes disney's choises arent that great.


----------



## dark zero (Oct 1, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> take it up withthe voice actor. sometimes disney's choises arent that great.


ok dont get me started about disney disney's choises fail without exception an i fear what they will do with the characters of marval comics an how badly they will distroy them


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 1, 2009)

Sassy said:


> Second Life.
> 
> Without a doubt.


Sux SL is relabeled as a Chat program


----------



## Lillica (Oct 1, 2009)

Zoop.


----------

